# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Më mori malli...

## rabija

Me aq sa kam vrejtur shume nga ne te dashur miq te forumit jemi te shperndare neper bote!Ju them miq sepse vertete me dukeni shume te afert!Gati po behen dy vite qe jam ne gurbet po asesi te mesohem dhe nuk me solli deshira por fati i njeriut qenka ashtu!Ashtu siq na e ka shkruar i Madhi Zot!Ajo qka me ben shume te vuaj eshte malli i madh qe kam per nenen!Me duket nganjehere qe ketu kam lindur,dhe vitet me nenen time me duken si episode apo si nje fragment i shkeputur nga nje roman qe te ka pelqyer dhe mundohesh ta kujtosh ashtu siq e ke lexuar me ngjarje te bukura!! Por per qudi te kujtohen veten momentet e ndarjes,te kujtohet fytyra e saj e lodhur dhe rrudhat e saj sikur te kercenohen qe nuk do ta gjesh nenen gjalle me!.....Si femiju i saj me i vogli,kam qene e perkdhelura e saj,nuk me pelqente kurr te largohem prej saj!Kudo qe shkonte ajo gjithmone ishim bashke.....Ndersa tash me mijera kilometra larg nenes sime te dashur,larg per ti degjuar hallet dhe dertet e saj,ne momentet kur pleqeria po i afrohet mungesa ime e ben qe tensioini i larte i gjakut ti rritet edhe me!Nje lemsh qe me eshte bere ne fyt tashme,ndoshta disi do ta largojne lotet e mi!Nuk mund te shkruaj me! I ndava disa momente te merzise dhe mallit tim me juve se e di qe vertete me kuptoni se me siguri edhe ju jeni ndjeheni njesoj por ndoshta koha ju ka mesuar!Ju falenderoj qe ndate disa momente me mua.JU PERSHENDES ME RESPEKT.....

----------


## BaBa

*rabija Urime per temen e ke qa me lote REspekte !!!!*

----------


## rabija

Faleminderit Ballakumi qe me keni lexuar! Keto ishin ndjenjat e mia,nuk ishin vargje te dhimbshme sa per te shkruar teme! Vetem deshta ti ndaj keto qaste me ju,me ata qe me kuptojne dhe me siguri shume prej jush jeni ne po te njejten gjendje ose kini qene!Sepse te gjithe keni keni nje nene! Dashuria e saj eshte e pa krahasueshme! Ndersa ata qe skane i ngushlloj dhe Zoti ju ndihmofte!

----------


## EDA_19

Urime per temen me pelqeu shum

----------


## rabija

* Faleminderit EDA 19,shpresoj te jesh afer nenes sate dhe uroj qe te mos largohesh shume larg saj. Vertete shume veshtire! Mu kujtuan vargjet e nje kenge te Shyhrete Behlulit:

                     Gurbetqar ju kah jini,shume te pasur ndoshta jini!

                      Gjithqka blehet ne kete dynja por veq nane nuk ka!*

----------


## kumbulla

> Me aq sa kam vrejtur shume nga ne te dashur miq te forumit jemi te shperndare neper bote!Ju them miq sepse vertete me dukeni shume te afert!Gati po behen dy vite qe jam ne gurbet po asesi te mesohem dhe nuk me solli deshira por fati i njeriut qenka ashtu!Ashtu siq na e ka shkruar i Madhi Zot!Ajo qka me ben shume te vuaj eshte malli i madh qe kam per nenen!Me duket nganjehere qe ketu kam lindur,dhe vitet me nenen time me duken si episode apo si nje fragment i shkeputur nga nje roman qe te ka pelqyer dhe mundohesh ta kujtosh ashtu siq e ke lexuar me ngjarje te bukura!! .....JU PERSHENDES ME RESPEKT.....



rabija ke bere nje shkrim te mrekullueshem, eshte sa prekes aq dhe i vertete.
une se di skam qene kurre larg nenes time me shume se 2jave por e di cfare???
te kuptoj,te kuptoj shume mire sepse une hera-heres ndjej mall per nenen dhe pse e kam afer. iki ne mengjes ne pune...mbasdite dal me miq...ne darke shtrihem e fle dhe ndonjehere ndjej mall papritur per ta pasur prane, per te pire nje kafe me te, e per te folur per problemet e familjes. jo se nuk e bej kete por e bej rralle dhe shpesh ndjej mall per te dhe kuptoj se e le mbas dore.......

pershendetje nga kumbulla!

----------


## hope31

Mother

dear mother,

you are my strength, my back bone, and my shining star,
i think without you, I wouldn't have made it this far.
you gave me the strength, the power to strive for the best,
to always settle for more and nothing never for less.
you were always on my back, it was always for the good,
but i knew you had my back, just like a mother should.
you taught me how to be a man how to look out for me,
have respect for women, how real men are suppose to be.
i know you know i love, but i'm going to say it again,
because push come to shove you'll be with me till the end.
i want to thank you for your support, and all the things that you've done,

yours truly, sincerely,and always 

your dedicated child


eshte nje dedikim per mamate qe kisha kohe qe e ruaja per  nje teme te tille

me vjen keq qe nuk eshte ne shqip,
por ne fakt eshte shume e ndjere keshtu sic eshte

edhe une jam larg familjes por zoti ma ka bere qe te mos jem larg mamase, 
te ndaj shume gjera me te dhe kete ia di vetem zotit

rabije, urim per temen 
dhe zoti te ndihmofte qe ta kalosh sa me lehte kete periudhe
ta takosh mamane tende sa me shpejt

----------


## rabija

Vertete shume,shume ju falenderoj kumbulla dhe hope 31 dhe vertete me vjen mire qe po mundoheni te me kuptoni edhe pse i keni nenat tuaja afer! Une ketu ku jetoj nuk kam te afert dhe qe eshte me e keqja nuk ka fare shqiptar,ndoshta ka por une nuk njoh asnje! Por Zoti Meshiruesi i madh me ka gezuar me nje vajze,dy muaj pas largimit nga Kosova nga nena ime e dashur. Tani ajo eshte 16 muajshe dhe po rritet me prinderit pa ngrohtesine e gjyshes! Verete dhurate e qmuar ne ato momente apo jo? Kur ne behemi nena vet e kuptojme edhe me shume qfare do te thote dashuria e saj,mungesa e saj....E lus Allahun te me fal nese ndonjehere padashje e kam hidheruar nenen time...JU PERSHENDES ME RESPEKT

----------


## London_

Nje Teme Interesante Urime!

un kam dedikuar nje kenge nenes time!

ketu keni tekstin gjithashtu nje link per kengen!




> *kjo kenge eshte dedikuar vetem ty
> je ti ajo qe mua me jep jetesi
> je ti ajo qe me mua rrin gjithmon
> je gjeja me e shtrenjt ne bot je vetem ti nen
> 
> 
> sa do te dua te ishim ne te pavdekshem
> ne ket jet ku jetojm bashak te dy
> kohen mbrapa ta kthenim si dikur
> ...




Linku Kenges 

vetem klikoni ne link dhe ateher beni Save

SEA Melody - Nena [Free MP3 Download]

jepni komente

----------


## rabija

Shume falemiderit London per kengen qe na e dhuruat,vertet shume e bukur! Ju pergezoj per kengen dhe gjithashtu qe u inkuadrove te kjo teme! Kur flitet per nenat gjithmone ka qka te thuhet,fjalet kurr nuk shterren por shume kisha pase deshire te degjoj rrefimet e tyre edhe nga bashkatdhetare tane neper bote e nuk jane te pakte ketu ne forum!

----------


## mario_kingu

> Me aq sa kam vrejtur shume nga ne te dashur miq te forumit jemi te shperndare neper bote!Ju them miq sepse vertete me dukeni shume te afert!Gati po behen dy vite qe jam ne gurbet po asesi te mesohem dhe nuk me solli deshira por fati i njeriut qenka ashtu!Ashtu siq na e ka shkruar i Madhi Zot!Ajo qka me ben shume te vuaj eshte malli i madh qe kam per nenen!Me duket nganjehere qe ketu kam lindur,dhe vitet me nenen time me duken si episode apo si nje fragment i shkeputur nga nje roman qe te ka pelqyer dhe mundohesh ta kujtosh ashtu siq e ke lexuar me ngjarje te bukura!! Por per qudi te kujtohen veten momentet e ndarjes,te kujtohet fytyra e saj e lodhur dhe rrudhat e saj sikur te kercenohen qe nuk do ta gjesh nenen gjalle me!.....Si femiju i saj me i vogli,kam qene e perkdhelura e saj,nuk me pelqente kurr te largohem prej saj!Kudo qe shkonte ajo gjithmone ishim bashke.....Ndersa tash me mijera kilometra larg nenes sime te dashur,larg per ti degjuar hallet dhe dertet e saj,ne momentet kur pleqeria po i afrohet mungesa ime e ben qe tensioini i larte i gjakut ti rritet edhe me!Nje lemsh qe me eshte bere ne fyt tashme,ndoshta disi do ta largojne lotet e mi!Nuk mund te shkruaj me! I ndava disa momente te merzise dhe mallit tim me juve se e di qe vertete me kuptoni se me siguri edhe ju jeni ndjeheni njesoj por ndoshta koha ju ka mesuar!Ju falenderoj qe ndate disa momente me mua.JU PERSHENDES ME RESPEKT.....



 te kuptoj ku  e ke fjalen se si cdo emigrant qe jemi neper bot e kemi provuar ate gje te jemi larg familjes un skam ndenj me shum se nje vit por ai vit ishte nje vit qe sdo e haroj  kur

urime per temen shum prekse

----------


## London_

> Shume falemiderit London per kengen qe na e dhuruat,vertet shume e bukur! Ju pergezoj per kengen dhe gjithashtu qe u inkuadrove te kjo teme! Kur flitet per nenat gjithmone ka qka te thuhet,fjalet kurr nuk shterren por shume kisha pase deshire te degjoj rrefimet e tyre edhe nga bashkatdhetare tane neper bote e nuk jane te pakte ketu ne forum!



Faleminderit rreth komentit te kenges :buzeqeshje: 

thjesht mendova qe ishte nje tem shum interesante ... prandaj vendosa kengen
dhe nje her urime per temen

----------


## hope31

per rabijen

mund te hysh e te lexosh :http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=10329

i dedikohet nenave te nenave tona
ose me mire gjysheve tona
e ne kete rast edhe gjyshes se vajzes tende

----------


## rabija

*Me pelqeu shume ajo qfare gjeta te ajo teme dhe kuptove qe edhe ju ishit nene! Pershendetje dhe gjithe te mirat.....*

----------


## Cobra1

Rabila  faleminderit per temen qe kini trajtuar .
Eshte nje tem shum ebukur .

ju kuptoj fort mir se si ndiheni ne ato momente qe ju parafytirohet  Nena 

Jam shu koh larg Saj me keputet shpirti kur e kujtoj .
pres sa te dali Hena e plot dhe athere mundem dhe flas me Nenen .
pyes Henen ghith ashtu ben dhe Nena ime  e shikoj neper mjet Henes dhe me shikon 
malli per Nene qendron i pa pershkruar nuk mundesh ta hedhesh ne letra 
se nuk te dalin .
ju uroj shendet te gjith Nenave te Bijave dhe te Birve te tyre kudo qe ndodhen

----------


## alnosa

Gjeta Dhe Un Kete Tem Ku Duhesha Te Shprehesha,,,,,,,,,urime Rabija Per Kete Tem................malli Per Nenen Na Djek Te Gjithve Megjithse Ne Jeten E Perditshme Dukemi Moskokcarese .....po Shpirti E Di Se Si Digjet Nga Malli Per Ty ......nena Ime.......... 

Ju Pershendes Te Gjithve........

----------


## Salonica_m

*urime rabija per kete teme!vetem qe degjoj fjalen Nene me mbushen syte me lot.kalofsh mire dhe pac fat te mire kurdohere ne jet.*

----------


## rabija

*Ju pershendes dhe ju falenderoj te gjitheve qe keni lexuar dhe vleresuar temen time. Te gjithe atyre qe ndjehen nganjehere te humbur nga malli per nenen ju sugjeroj qe te jemi se bashku tek forumi shqiptar dhe ti qajme se bashku hallet dhe merzite tona!*

----------


## hope31

mamaja ime ka ditelindjen sot

i uroj me gjithe zemer

shendet, jetegjatesi, qetesi e kenaqesi shpirterore
per femijet , nipat, mbesat  e te gjithe ata qe e duan

dua t'i them se je mamaja me e mira ne bote
dhe se cfaredo qe bej per te, me duket se nuk kam bere asgje

te perqafoj shume
vajza jote


gjithashtu pershendetje te gjitha mamave te forumit

----------


## rabija

*Shume urime nenes tende per ditelindje,te te rroj e lumtur prane me te dashurve te saj ! I uroj lumturi familjare dhe gjitha te mirat ne jete!*

----------

